# U joint to CV joint conversion



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody switch over to these RCV axles. I burn up U joints every five years is this normal? The description says these are twice as strong as factory but they’re also $1200 bucks! So are they worth it? Lifetime warranty


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

There for HARD CORE OFF ROAD type use . Prob say some place not for daily use . RCV is great product . 

To keep from eating u-joints look for a locking hub conversion kit . If the axles are spinning they wear joints faster .

Good QUALITY brand joints are better over chain store brand crap .

My 1985 gm k30 front has the same joints up front since i got the axle in 2002 . I have never changed them and now under jts 4th truck . Stock to 38in tires and 8ft and 9ft fisher speedcast plow on truck for 15+years .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Use a good name brand u-joint, one that is greaseable. It is overkill here but everything is greased before and after a storm, when it used to snow.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Years ago the 1 4x4 magazine did a test and proved greasable dont last as long as TRUE non greasable. 

My 1 buddy is a owner / operator / mechanic of his own peterbilt and quad axle dump trailer . He switched from std grease to LUCUS RED & TACKY and he gets a lot more life span of his parts now . He said never going back to std grease again .


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great advice guys thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OEM non greaseable u joints last YEARS and years. Greaseable joints last 4 years tops. On top of that the font drive shaft needs to come out to get at the rear joint on it (double cardan Joint) to take it out you have to remove the tranny skid/support pan. 14 Joints/Jeep X 4 jeeps. Im moving to "Greased for life" joints.


----------

